# Old School NIB OZ CS 130's!!! What to do!!!!!



## troubleshootn (Jul 28, 2014)

So I found a set of OZ Audio Brand hammer new in the box CS 130's 5 1/4 component set. Just so Happens Im setting up a new deal in my camping vehicle. A Land Rover Discovery. What the heck should I do with these jewels??? Im doing a 3 way in the front of this thing, but i considered putting these 5 1/4 in the rear hatch panels where the factory 4's are. What you guys think??


Should I just stick wit a front stage only setup or throw these little sweet rascals in the back also?? Im using a JBL MS8 so i could get my tweak on


----------



## anam600 (Jul 26, 2014)

Old school is better for you.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

troubleshootn said:


> So I found a set of OZ Audio Brand hammer new in the box CS 130's 5 1/4 component set. Just so Happens Im setting up a new deal in my camping vehicle. A Land Rover Discovery. What the heck should I do with these jewels??? Im doing a 3 way in the front of this thing, but i considered putting these 5 1/4 in the rear hatch panels where the factory 4's are. What you guys think??
> 
> 
> Should I just stick wit a front stage only setup or throw these little sweet rascals in the back also?? Im using a JBL MS8 so i could get my tweak on


Front stage only; unless you got peeps in back that will appreciate them.


----------

